# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  اضافه کردن کامپوننت

## leilast

سلام
چه جوری میشه یک کامپوننت رو به add,vb6 کرد؟
لطف کنید دستوراتشو بگین.
مرسی   :لبخند:

----------


## vahid_visualbasic

کافی است ctrl+t رو فشار دهید

----------


## hossein033

با سلام

دوست عزیز برای اضافه کردن کامپونت چند راه وجود دارد :

- Ctrl + T ( که دوست عزیزمون گفته بودن )
- رفتن به منوی Project  و  انتخاب گزینه ی Components
- کلیک راست در جعبه ابزار و انتخای گزینه ی Components

پس از وارد کردن کامپونت خود می تونید براش کد تعریف کنید 

امیدوارم موفق باشید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mmssoft

خوب حالا من هم جواب میدم. برای آسونی کار اول Ctrl+T رو بزنید و بعد از نمایش پنجره مورد نظر روی دکمه Browse کلیک کنید و کامپوننت خود را وارد کنید. بعد از آن رو Ok کلیک کنید تا کامپوننت رو در جعبه ابزار خودتون ببینید.

----------


## Tasiyan

شما خوشتون میاد یه Ctr + T رو 10 بار بگید؟  :متفکر:

----------


## leilast

من ميخوام يه كامپوننت با پسوند dll،را به پروژه اضافه كنم ،اما بعد از انتخاب كامپوننت و زدن ok باخطا مواجه ميشم ،يعني كامپوننت مورد نظر من رو add نميكنه.
براي رفع اين خطا بايد چه كار كنم؟

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام

این لینک یه توضیح در مورد ِ DLL هست. 

http://www.avaxnet.com/showthread.php?tid=7052


--------------------------------------------------
/ از طریق منوی Project  گزینه ی  Refrences /  
--------------------------------------------------

----------


## HjSoft

خطاي اون چيه ؟

----------


## leilast

> خطاي اون چيه ؟



the file'c:\document and setting\ ........\mr915apiv10.dll was not registable as an activeX component.

----------


## mmssoft

> the file'c:\document and setting\ ........\mr915apiv10.dll was not registable as an activeX component.


خوب معلومه این خطا رو میده. میگه این فایلی که شما وارد کردید یک ActiveX نیست. برای وارد کردن DLL ها باید از منوی Project  و گزینه Refrences عمل کنید/

----------


## leilast

متاسفانه از طریق refrence هم add نمیشه.
این خطا رو میده:can't add refrence to the specified file.
حالا چه کار کنم؟ :متفکر:

----------


## leilast

کسی نمیخواد جواب منو بده؟ :افسرده:

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

این DLL  چیه ؟

----------

